# March Podcast: Cleaning Fees, Navigation, and Q&A



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

Our Partner Uber - The Technology Company - sent me an email .

This is the company who will change the world with self driving cars in the upcoming years with their state-of-the-art technology.

Uber's lack of quality control never ceases to amaze me, the link in the email I received ( see pic below ) directs me to the last Podcast concerning tipping !










To hear the excitement in UKANCALLMEDIVI's latest effort try this link:

__
https://soundcloud.com/uberanz%2F2019-podcast-2-aus


----------

